# samba problems after upgrade to 3.4.6[SOLVED]

## jserink

Hi All:

Just did an emerge -uDp world and upgraded sambe.

After a restart my KVM windows XP session can no longer authenticate to my local shares. here is my smb.conf file:

jerinkturion jserink # cat /etc/samba/smb.conf

[global]

workgroup = TNS

wins support = yes

hosts allow = 10. 127.

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=16384 SO_SNDBUF=16384 IPTOS_LOWDELAY

use sendfile = yes

log level = 0 passdb:0 auth:0

client signing = yes

#wide links = yes

[WINDOWSD]

path = /mnt/WindowsD/

valid users = jserink

read only = no

write list = jserink

[WINDOWSTIM]

path = /home/jserink/mnt/TIMtest/

valid users = jserink

read only = no

write list = jserink

[WINDOWSGPSNet]

path = /home/jserink/mnt/GPSNet/

valid users = jserink

read only = no

write list = jserink

[XEROXSCAN]

path = /mnt/WindowsD/xeroxscan/

valid users = xerox

write list = xerox

case sensitive = no

strict locking = no

guest ok = yes

read only = no

fstype = vfat

[WINDOWSF]

path = /mnt/WindowsF/

valid users = jserink

read only = no

write list = jserink

[WINDOWSE]

path = /mnt/WindowsE/

valid users = jserink

read only = no

write list = jserink

[HOME]

path = /home/jserink/

valid users = jserink

read only = no

write list = jserink

browsable = no

Any ideas?

this was working before the upgrade.

nmbd.log:

[2010/05/06 14:18:15,  0] nmbd/asyncdns.c:155(start_async_dns)

  started asyncdns process 7919

[2010/05/06 14:18:21,  0] nmbd/asyncdns.c:222(run_dns_queue)

  read from child failed: NT_STATUS_END_OF_FILE

[2010/05/06 14:18:21,  0] nmbd/nmbd.c:71(terminate)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2010/05/06 14:18:41,  0] nmbd/nmbd.c:854(main)

  nmbd version 3.4.6 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2009

[2010/05/06 14:18:41,  0] nmbd/asyncdns.c:155(start_async_dns)

  started asyncdns process 8130

[2010/05/06 14:19:03,  0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:395(become_local_master_stage2)

  *****

  Samba name server JERINKTURION is now a local master browser for workgroup TNS on subnet 192.168.1.22

  *****

[2010/05/06 14:19:03,  0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:395(become_local_master_stage2)

  *****

  Samba name server JERINKTURION is now a local master browser for workgroup TNS on subnet 10.3.36.77

  *****

[2010/05/06 14:19:03,  0] nmbd/nmbd_browsesync.c:350(find_domain_master_name_query_fail)

  find_domain_master_name_query_fail:

  Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name TNS<1b> for the workgroup TNS.

  Unable to sync browse lists in this workgroup.

[2010/05/06 14:19:03,  0] nmbd/nmbd_browsesync.c:350(find_domain_master_name_query_fail)

  find_domain_master_name_query_fail:

  Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name TNS<1b> for the workgroup TNS.

  Unable to sync browse lists in this workgroup.

smbd.log:

[2010/05/06 14:18:21,  0] smbd/server.c:1073(main)

  smbd version 3.4.6 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2009

[2010/05/06 14:18:41,  0] smbd/server.c:1073(main)

  smbd version 3.4.6 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2009

samba client functionality works fine, I can mount and access windows shares from my linux box, just not the other way around.

The authentication fails for some reason.

Cheers,

johnLast edited by jserink on Fri May 07, 2010 8:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

i think you have the same problem as me: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-826805.html

the problem is that standard auth method seems to have changed. but haven't already confirmed this yet.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## jserink

Hi All:

Fixed.

In samba 3.4.6 the default password backend has changed from smbpasswd to tdbsam.

So, to make your old configuration work, in the global section you need to add this:

passdb backend = smbpasswd

Then it all just works again.

See here for more info:

http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/passdb.html

Cheers,

john

----------

## Jacek

My proposition is to quote original message from release notes (eventually changing it to own text):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The default passdb backend has been changed to 'tdbsam'! That breaks existing
> 
> setups using the 'smbpasswd' backend without explicit declaration! Please use
> ...

 

And below link to howto. 

I think no one will read huge howto, so better give a user choice (both options) during an emerge.

Jack

----------

